# In Production now, can't wait to get a date offer...



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

So Mrs. MrBelk and I are going to pick up her new Z4 at the PCD since the timing for our sort-of annual European Delivery didn't work out this year. We did PCD on our first BMW back in 2000 when they first started offering it and had an absolute blast. From ATL, doing PCD is almost a no-brainer since Greer is so close.

Most of the waiting this time will be easy since we're going to be on vacation for most of the time the car is in transit. Hopefully we won't have to wait too long into July for our delivery day.

-MrB


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Congrats :thumbup: We look forward to having you back!


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

I-Won-Today said:


> Congrats :thumbup: We look forward to having you back!


Can't wait to get back... just need to know when you want us to show up.

-MrB


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

So 7/28 is it, if I agree with it. It will likely mean about 3 more weeks wait than if we took delivery at my dealer. That's a tough one; since we're down to one car for a while. What are the chances of getting on a waitlist for short notice cancellations? Since we live in ATL, we can get there on very short notice. Can we shortcut the vehicle introduction part (since that seems to be the limiting factor)?

-MrB


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Sorry for the delay... They've kept me pretty busy lately and I haven't had a chance to check this forum.

Typically our cancellations occur the day of delivery or the day before, which doesn't give us enough time to get your vehicle to our facility and have it prepped. However I believe in your situation, they've scheduled you for that date due to the production of the vehicle and not our availability. On average it will take about 1 1/2 - 2 weeks longer to take PCD delivery vs. the dealer.

The dealer has the luxury of calling you the day it gets off the truck and is not trying to give you that date 6-10 weeks out. We have to build in a little wiggle room for shipping delays, especially now that we are heading into hurricane season. 

I could possible look into seeing if they could move you to an earlier day that week, but I'm pretty sure they won't move it to an earlier week. Just let me know :thumbup:


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

I-Won-Today said:


> Sorry for the delay... They've kept me pretty busy lately and I haven't had a chance to check this forum.
> 
> Typically our cancellations occur the day of delivery or the day before, which doesn't give us enough time to get your vehicle to our facility and have it prepped. However I believe in your situation, they've scheduled you for that date due to the production of the vehicle and not our availability. On average it will take about 1 1/2 - 2 weeks longer to take PCD delivery vs. the dealer.
> 
> ...


Been on vacation for a couple weeks.

I can certainly appreciate the scheduling challenges trying to build in enough fudge factor for shipping delays and whatnot.

It looks like the car gets to Brunswick on the 29th, based on the shipping info from my CA. We have to make a decision on keeping the 7/28 date pretty soon or else the car is going to Greer and the decision will have been made for us. The earliest date we can get, the better, for sure.

-MrB


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

mrbelk said:


> Been on vacation for a couple weeks.
> 
> I can certainly appreciate the scheduling challenges trying to build in enough fudge factor for shipping delays and whatnot.
> 
> ...


What ship is your car on. Mine is on Elektra who is due to dock in Brunswick on 2 July. It would seem like a 7/28 should be feasible. I was hoping for a 7/15, but I may be a little bit too optimistic.


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

Wine-O said:


> What ship is your car on. Mine is on Elektra who is due to dock in Brunswick on 2 July. It would seem like a 7/28 should be feasible. I was hoping for a 7/15, but I may be a little bit too optimistic.


Mine is on "Florida Highway" which is a K-Line ship. It's not an ED car, though, so customs clearance and VPC time should be minimal.

-MrB


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

mrbelk said:


> Been on vacation for a couple weeks.
> 
> I can certainly appreciate the scheduling challenges trying to build in enough fudge factor for shipping delays and whatnot.
> 
> ...


Just checked on your vehicle. It is actually going to Port Charleston and not Brunswick. It is scheduled to arrive in Charleston on June 30th to be off loaded. It will then wait on a train to be transported to the VPC at the factory here.

The problem is the VPC here will be closed all of next week along with the factory. Therefore they won't process your vehicle until sometime the following week. As you can imagine, there will be a pretty big back log of vehicles for them to process. Once they release it, we will need 3-4 days to get a trucking company scheduled to bring it to us and have it processed and detailed in our shop.

There are currently no other dates in July with availability except July 21st. However, the factory is also closed on this date, so no factory tour would be available. If you wanted to try for the 21st, just send me a PM. They would have to track your vehicle and make sure it clears the VPC before offering the date. If your vehicle has any campaigns that hold it up in the VPC, it won't make it to us in time.


----------



## Want the Thrill (Sep 23, 2009)

I-won-Today, is there even a remote chance that I would be able to do a performance delivery for my X3 that will be completed June 30th? We will be visiting family the week of the 4th of July so it would work out great for having someone babysit the kids. I had our dealer submit a request today (6/27) and realize its a long shot. Originally we had a week 28 build slot, but it went into production early (otherwise we would have planned ahead and had the center booked in advance). We could do any day the week of the 4th.....or even the Monday/Tuesday the week after.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Want the Thrill said:


> I-won-Today, is there even a remote chance that I would be able to do a performance delivery for my X3 that will be completed June 30th? We will be visiting family the week of the 4th of July so it would work out great for having someone babysit the kids. I had our dealer submit a request today (6/27) and realize its a long shot. Originally we had a week 28 build slot, but it went into production early (otherwise we would have planned ahead and had the center booked in advance). We could do any day the week of the 4th.....or even the Monday/Tuesday the week after.


Unfortunately your vehicle would already need to be built and released to distribution in order to even attempt a delivery the first week of July. Since your vehicle is not scheduled to be completed until the end of this week, it normally wouldn't make it to distribution and be released to us until sometime mid-late next week. We then have to have a trucking company scheduled to transport it to us. The misconception everyone has it that we have the vehicle on our property the day it completes production.

Based on your vehicles production and the time tables they use to calculate a safe delivery date, we would have scheduled it for a delivery on July 14th or later. However we are already completely booked for July.

With the factory being closed next week, your vehicle will probably not be released and available for shipping until they return on July 11th.

Sorry we couldn't make this work as I know it would have worked perfectly with your current plans.


----------



## Want the Thrill (Sep 23, 2009)

I-Won-Today said:


> Unfortunately your vehicle would already need to be built and released to distribution in order to even attempt a delivery the first week of July. Since your vehicle is not scheduled to be completed until the end of this week, it normally wouldn't make it to distribution and be released to us until sometime mid-late next week. We then have to have a trucking company scheduled to transport it to us. The misconception everyone has it that we have the vehicle on our property the day it completes production.
> 
> Based on your vehicles production and the time tables they use to calculate a safe delivery date, we would have scheduled it for a delivery on July 14th or later. However we are already completely booked for July.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the reply! Someday I'll get down there to do some serious driving!!


----------

